# Facebook Just Launched Its Own "Dark Web" Site



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't do fb, or know about these dark sites, but I thought some here may be interested.  I think SifuPhil mentioned it once here in the past.  http://www.wired.com/2014/10/facebook-tor-dark-site/



> Tor, after all, doesn’t just let users hide their identities from the sites they visit, anonymously buying drugs on the Silk Road or uploading leaked documents to news sites through the leak platform SecureDrop. It’s also designed to circumvent censorship and surveillance that occurs much closer to the user’s own connection, such as in repressive regimes like Iran or China. And since Facebook uses SSL encryption, no surveillance system watching either Facebook’s connection or the user’s local traffic should be able to match up a user’s identity with their Facebook activity.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2014)

Interesting that FB is trying this out. I just wonder what their REAL reason for doing so is ... 

Thanks for the link, Sea.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 3, 2014)

Internet privacy is virtually Non-Existent for most people.  Virtually every move, or mouse click, a person makes is being tracked by several sources.  Among the worst offenders are Facebook, Twitter, Google Analytics, and Comscore Beacon.  Most of this tracking is directed towards targeted advertising, but it doesn't take much for a hacker to gain access to this data, and subject a person to Identity Theft.  There are several good programs out there that can do an effective job of blocking this tracking and advertising, but if a person has a "generic" system, they are probably leaving themselves wide open to these abuses of their privacy.


----------

